# HONC



## Dave5N (13 Dec 2008)

Anyone else fancy it?

It was bloody hard last year but good fun. I'm looking for some very slow people that I can lag behind...


----------



## palinurus (14 Dec 2008)

I've only just heard of it, thanks. Looks interesting.


----------



## Young Un (14 Dec 2008)

You doing the 50k or 100k route dave. I am quite interested in this.

Steve


----------



## dan_bo (14 Dec 2008)

hmmmmm fancy a do of that!


----------



## Dave5N (14 Dec 2008)

Last year we did the 100K route out and the 50K back, making it around 75K. This is just about the right distance for me.

Ask at Redditch R & P, I passed there were a few of your lot there last year.


----------



## palinurus (14 Dec 2008)

I've had a look at the site now.. thanks again for that, I do want something different to do next year and I'd like an excuse to ride the cross bike after mid-February.


----------



## jpembroke (15 Dec 2008)

I really should do the HONC as it's on my doorstep.

From others I know who've done it, including a past winner, doing it on 'cross bike is quite painful apparently.


----------



## Dave5N (15 Dec 2008)

I did it on the 'crosser last year. Not ashamed to say I got off and legged it on the final descent. COuldn't see, I was getting bounced about so much.


----------



## Dave5N (26 Dec 2008)

Bump. Because entries need to be in 1st Jan I think.


----------



## RedBike (27 Dec 2008)

> The routes will be handed out in the form of written instructions, on a printed map



Well thats me out then. I always manage to take a wrong turn even when there's great big signs pointing the way. I will never manage to follow a map!


----------



## Dave5N (27 Dec 2008)

I always very careful to make sure there are plenty of people in front of me to research the way so I can just (about) follow them.


----------



## roadiewill (28 Dec 2008)

My mate did it this year and said it was really good


----------



## upsidedown (30 Dec 2008)

A lot of people on crossers looked like they were struggling in this year's mudbath. Hope it's a bit drier this year.


----------



## Dave5N (30 Dec 2008)

It was ok on the 'cross bike last year, and the road bit was ace!

The final descent was too much - couldn't see for the jarring. Otherwise a 'cross bike is fine.


----------



## yogi (31 Dec 2008)

I did it in 2007, the 'heatwave HONC', on a crosser and the bits around rock hard ploughed fields were purgatory...and I come from a pre-suspension MTB era! Plan on doing it again in 2009, I missed the deadline in 2008 with new-fangled internet entry.


----------



## Dave5N (1 Jan 2009)

Just entered. I'm in!

Anyone else? Remember, it sells out quick!


----------



## jpembroke (2 Jan 2009)

I'm in, too! Exciting stuff.

Anyone local fancy doing some HONC training? I have some evil Cotswold training circuits.


----------



## yogi (2 Jan 2009)

I'm in too, see you there, look out for the YOGi kit! If anyone wants to enter I would get in quick as 650 places of a possible 1100 have gone already, it's that popular.


----------



## Dave5N (3 Feb 2009)

So who's doing it?


----------



## yogi (4 Feb 2009)

Yep, I'm in. Couldn't interest any of our team to do it, either that or they weren't organised enough to get the entry in pronto. So I'll be on my billy.

Just bought a Columbus X-Wing frame and forks as used by Robb Jebbs teamate for the 3 Peaks a few years ago. So the old Ridley is up for sale.

If you see me at the HONC say hello.


----------



## Dave5N (4 Feb 2009)

yogi said:


> Yep, I'm in. Couldn't interest any of our team to do it, either that or they weren't organised enough to get the entry in pronto. So I'll be on my billy.
> 
> Just bought a Columbus X-Wing frame and forks as used by Robb Jebbs teamate for the 3 Peaks a few years ago. So the old Ridley is up for sale.
> 
> If you see me at the HONC say hello.




I don't know what you look like. So that's upwards of eleven hundred people I'm gonna have to say hello to, to be sure I say hello to you. B)


----------



## yogi (5 Feb 2009)

I'll be the only one wearing a black and white shirt with YOGi written on it! Makes a change from a red rose. I bet you'll see me.


----------



## Young Un (5 Feb 2009)

yogi said:


> I'll be the only one wearing a black and white shirt with YOGi written on it! Makes a change from a red rose. I bet you'll see me.



Yogi - you got anymore details on the Ridley that you can give me? spec, price, location etc


----------



## yogi (5 Feb 2009)

> Yogi - you got anymore details on the Ridley that you can give me? spec, price, location etc



The Ridley is a 56cm centre to centre (both top and seat tube). I am 6 foot tall and I would suggest that ideally it would suit someone over this height.

It's badged as 'Hargroves' but also has Ridley badging. The paintwork is blue and white with a sort of wave pattern. The paintwork has a few cyclocross scratches plus some chain chipping on the chainstay (from previous owner)

It was sold to me as a Crossbow but I think it is a Crosswind as it is made of Easton Ultralight tubing. However it does have a carbon fibre (aluminium steerer) Zornyc fork.

I'm looking for £120. My location is Plymouth but I'm willing to post.

I thought you'd got yourself a cross machine?


----------



## Young Un (5 Feb 2009)

Damn if it was a 54 I would have had it

Nope unfortunately I never got a cross bike, although I would still like one.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## mr-marty-martin (6 Feb 2009)

damm too big for me aswell...


im looking for a second cross bike for national races next season...


----------



## mr-marty-martin (6 Feb 2009)

is it a whole bike or just a frame


----------



## yogi (6 Feb 2009)

Just the frame and forks and aheadset, the components are going on my new frame.


----------



## maurice (15 Feb 2009)

I'm entered in this too, will look out for you guys.


----------



## Dave5N (3 Apr 2009)

Not long to go. Anyone checked the weather? Don't mind if it rains Sunday, don't want it to rain tomorrow.


----------



## maurice (4 Apr 2009)

Looking like nice weather, should be nice firm terrain which will suit us mtb'ers .

I'll be on a blue Kona Dawg (full suss) likely labouring up a hill if anyone sees me.


----------

